# Application ineligible-SINP on-demand



## ImBJ (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Team,

I have submitted Saskatchewan Immigrant Nominee Program (SINP) skilled worker (on-demand category) application on 31st August and after waiting 4 months, finally I got *application Ineligible in the nomination letter*. Please let me know how to get rid from this situation. I am shocked.


For your review, I am sharing the details below as per ministry of economy department response :

List of Application Deficiencies ( enclosure)

*Requirements not met:*
*************************
Proof of Transferable Settlement Funds : 

You do not meet the SINP settlement fund requirements. You must have proof of having $18,617.00
CAD maintained in your account(s) for a minimum of 3 months prior to your application to the SINP
and maintained throughout the entire immigration process.
We do not accept the rationale that you loaned money, as the funds are required to be in your
account, or your spouse's account, for the entire 3 months prior to application and throughout the
entire immigration process.
********************************************************************

As per my understanding, they are suspecting that I took a loan. Let me clarify how I have declared 

settlement funds during application.

*31st August 2016:*
1.I have download e-statement from internet banking and shared the bank statement ( without bank official signed)

*11th October 2016: *
2. SINP requested missing and unclear documents with proof of having $18,617.00 CAD

*18th November 2016 :*
3.I had submitted all the bank statements with official signed letter ( Fund displayed : $25134 CAD)
But somehow I had proved immediate increase the funds in my statement and that fund is returned by my mother which I had lent her.

*11th Jan 2017*
Status : Application Ineligible 

It would be highly appreciate if you guide me how to proceed to next steps or how do I approach to SINP in my second review document. Otherwise I'll need create and submit new application from scratch if they close my application in 45 days.

Thanks for your valuable time.

Regards
ImBJ


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

How much money was actually _in your account_ for the 3 months prior to your applying? What was the balance of you account at the beginning of June and also on June 30, 2016, at July 31, 2016 and August 31, 2016?

If the account balance was more than the requisite $18.617k and the balance is shown on those 3 months worth of statements (i.e. you have 3 months of bank statements and the balance has not gone below CAD $18617.00) then you probably have a case to appeal.

If the account balance went below the $18617 at any time during the 3 months in question, then your application is rightly refused, as you fail to meet the savings requirement.

If the account balance was below the CAD $18617 for those 3 months and you say you loaned some money to your Mother that would have brought the balance to the required amount if it was in the bank, then you application is still rightly refused... the money must be _in the bank_ for at least 3 months. 

The SINP program doesn't care that you've loaned money out and that's why your balance is below the minimum requirement... their requirement is that the money is held in the bank (and that you provide bank statements proving this) and if you don't meet this requirement then they will refuse you.

So, unless you can prove that from 01 June to 31 August that your balance didn't go below CAD $18617 _at any time during that period_, then you have no choice but to wait until you can provide proof that your bank balance met the requirement _and_ the balance must stay at that level until you have been offered an ITA and it has been approved.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Seems pretty straight forward to me. 

You were required to have those funds in your account for a set period of time, and are required to keep them in your account throughout the process. You don't seem to have done that, hence their refusal.


----------



## ImBJ (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for your response.
What should I do now ? 
As my mother is dependent to me. Can I appeal second review proving Affidavit from my mother ? 

or I don't have any choice and will be waiting for next intake to submit application again ? 
In that case I have to submit all the forms or just settlement fund with 3 months of bank statements only ?

Your suggestions are highly appreciate. 

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

ImBJ said:


> Thanks for your response.
> What should I do now ?
> As my mother is dependent to me. Can I appeal second review proving Affidavit from my mother ?


Again, the SINP program doesn't care that you've loaned money out or that your Mother is dependent on you and you gave her some money and that's why your balance is below the minimum requirement... their requirement is that the money is held in the bank (and that you provide bank statements proving this) and if you don't meet this requirement then they will refuse you. 

If they were going to accept an affidavit from your Mother, they would have indicated that this would remedy the situation and they would have asked for you to send it to them.




ImBJ said:


> or I don't have any choice and will be waiting for next intake to submit application again ?


Unless you can prove that from 01 June to 31 August that your balance didn't go below CAD $18617 at any time during that period, then you have no choice but to wait until you can provide proof that your bank balance met the requirement and the balance must stay at that level until you have been offered an ITA and it has been approved.




ImBJ said:


> In that case I have to submit all the forms or just settlement fund with 3 months of bank statements only ?


If you were going to wait until the next intake and _submit a *new* application_, what makes you think that just submitting "... just settlement fund with 3 months of bank statements only?" and no other paperwork is going to constitute a _successful_ application? You don't have an active application that is pending the submission of some required documents, you've got an ineligible application that has deficiencies that I'm assuming you cannot remedy, so your only option is to submit a fresh application.

You're submitting a _new_ application and as such, it will be treated as if you had never applied before and _you are required to submit all application forms and supporting documents_ in order for your application to be adjudicated - they won't hold over the paperwork from your failed application to your new application... it doesn't work that way.

Failure to submit all required paperwork and supporting documents could result in your application being returned again as being ineligible or your application flat out refused.


----------



## ImBJ (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for your prompt response.

Does they hold my application for next 45 days till then there is no access to my existing application ? Because I am getting access denied on page while clicking any form. It means I can only act after 45 days if any intake re-open.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know as I am not employed by the province of Saskatchewan nor am I an immigration advisor. 

I would imagine that if you can't access your current file then the file has been frozen unless you file an appeal. If you don't file an appeal within the deadline they gave you, you'll have to start all over again. 

I would recommend that you contact the SK government for more information/guidance.


----------



## ImBJ (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you so much for all your responses. I appreciate your time.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ImBJ said:


> Thanks for your response.
> What should I do now ?
> As my mother is dependent to me. Can I appeal second review proving Affidavit from my mother ?



An affidavit from your mother proving what?

And any affidavit wouldn't matter anyway. What your mother needs is irrelevant - you are required to have the funds in your account and to keep them in there throughout the process. If you cannot do that you are ineligible, and the reasons why matter not one whit.


----------

